
Why a Pediatric Group Is Pushing to Reopen Schools This Fall - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/30/us/coronavirus-schools-reopening-guidelines-aap.html
======
tomohawk
The experience in Sweden is that keeping schools open did not cause any
problems. The main risk groups in Sweden are elderly (particularly those in
care homes) and immigrants.

Since school is compulsory in Sweden, and homeschooling is illegal there,
there is concern by some parents who would likely not do well if they got
covid. They do not want to risk sending their kids in, but they have no
choice.

In the US, homeschooling and other options exist.

